# Just Joined!



## ebfitness (Jan 20, 2012)

Figured I'd check this place out. Been a member over at Rx since the beginning, and I've seen a lot of positive feedback about IML. I've been using a few of the products for some time now, with great results. Curt James suggested I give this forum a shot, so here I go!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*ebfitness* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## swollen (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Dath (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome bro.................


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome! Since i joined Ironmag my productivity at work has gone down 60%!!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

^^^^ lol


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome to IronMagazine, ebfitness! Glad you're here and thanks for the tip of the hat.

Your humor and knowledge are a lethal combination.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome , I'm a member over at Rx myself .


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## brazey (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome to the Board Bro!!!


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to The IM.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome bro!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome homie!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

